

Ask HN: Growth of my service is stagnant. What next? - sdizdar

I run web site http://www.fbchatroulette.net/ (Facebook Chatroulette) and, amazingly, service has more than 1300 Facebook fans and about 15000 registered users. But growth is stagnant - no hockey stick.<p>I wonder what can I do to scale up this service. 
Is there some low hanging fruits I'm forgetting?
Is it that I need to improve user interface? To make it as dating site? To add different games?  Maybe to add offline random chat?
======
sga
It might be useful to offer a text based chat, that could then progress into a
video chat. My thought here is that the text based chat might lower the
barrier for some users that are nervous of diving into video.

